# This hangs in there



## BRM (Oct 31, 2011)

I like this one a lot because of the setting.  I tuned the black and white scale to offset any grey.  I hope that matters to you when you look at this.


----------



## Mike Lamb (Nov 1, 2011)

The image is all that matters.  The brick is detailed then it's not.  The camera housing is blown out and poorly defined.  This does not work for me.


----------



## cpeay (Nov 5, 2011)

A tad bit over exposed.  I kind of like it.


----------



## princesstaty7 (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow whats the purpose of this pic? I mean, the bricks are def not an 'attractive' object, it's overexposed in lightning nor is the surveillance camera, boring picture and I'm sorry just MHO :/


----------



## RobDingwall (Nov 11, 2011)

Tend to agree with princesstaty.


----------



## Tommy_Boy (Nov 11, 2011)

I think You should crop this image, the branches kind of spoil the minimalism of the shot. And there there's a lot of grain. I know that in many B&W photos grain is most welcome, but not here. And I also agree with princesstaty - You need to focus on the subject matter.

Cheers,
TommyBoy


----------



## BRM (Nov 21, 2011)

you ask stupod questions i think for some real pros, this is a done deal for me, get it?, finished and ready for the mainstream, what you are asking for is not really worthy of any reproduction for the time being.  I like it this way cuz this really is a F*d up picture.

also, the bricks really are brick, not nodrods

and really, since you are now picking on MY camera, which tends to still and Always blow yours away, syke, the original picture was FINE (and in color) (over-exposure and Digi/housing and all that ish)


----------



## MTVision (Nov 21, 2011)

BRM said:
			
		

> you ask stupod questions i think for some real pros, this is a done deal for me, get it?, finished and ready for the mainstream, what you are asking for is not really worthy of any reproduction for the time being.  I like it this way cuz this really is a F*d up picture.
> 
> also, the bricks really are brick, not nodrods
> 
> and really, since you are now picking on MY camera, which tends to still and Always blow yours away, syke, the original picture was FINE (and in color) (over-exposure and Digi/housing and all that ish)



What are you talking about? Who was picking on YOUR camera? And what are nodrods?


----------



## baturn (Nov 21, 2011)

Just more proof that there are more horses asses than there are horses.


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 21, 2011)

The shot really isn't saying to me what you wanted to portray.  It's overexposed and quite lifeless.  If it were cropped tighter and exposed less, then you might see some textures in the brickwork.  As it is I can't see any meaning in it.  Black and white photos also usually need plenty of contrast and there's precious little here.  I think the item of interest here is the camera.  You haven't said whether it's ok to edit your photos, but I've cropped it and used silver efex to get some of the detail back.  The bricks are actually quite interesting.  If you shot earlier or later in the day you might get some more detail


----------



## BRM (Nov 22, 2011)

i really don't get into whether you can edit my photos or not, you do on your time what you want.  Anyways, I wasn't looking for any camera comments.  Close quarters is what we have here in this thread and it sure blows.  Obviously, this camera in the camera shot brings up a social issue ten times over that we are all aware of, and also this picture is just fun (open source topic) cuz i did it right, notice the cam in the bottom left.  Cam on cam action, twigs next to it... open for interpetation.  Gosh, did I mistake you for someone else?


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 22, 2011)

BRM said:


> i really don't get into whether you can edit my photos or not, you do on your time what you want.  Anyways, I wasn't looking for any camera comments.  Close quarters is what we have here in this thread and it sure blows.  Obviously, this camera in the camera shot brings up a social issue ten times over that we are all aware of, and also this picture is just fun (open source topic) cuz i did it right, notice the cam in the bottom left.  Cam on cam action, twigs next to it... open for interpetation.  Gosh, did I mistake you for someone else?


Sorry but there is no clear subject in your original shot. It's also way overexposed. My edit is merely a suggestion to make it more interesting. And yes it does make an interesting social comment. But that's because I've made the subject talk with my edit. The positioning of the camera on the upper left third with space to the right gives a 'we're watching you feeling'. I think with correct exposure ie deliberately under exposing the bricks gives them texture and form whereas overexposing them makes them flat and lifeless. I don't see what the tree is contributing to your original. Using trees as a frame within a frame is a very good compositional technique but you haven't done that. Do try and learn composition because there is potential in a surprising number of seemingly mundane situations. It just takes a little imagination and more than a bit of technique to make the picture make a statement.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 22, 2011)

i smell troll on this.....


----------



## SCraig (Nov 22, 2011)

BRM said:


> you ask stupod questions i think for some real pros, this is a done deal for me, get it?, finished and ready for the mainstream, what you are asking for is not really worthy of any reproduction for the time being....


Mainstream?


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 22, 2011)

12sndsgood said:


> i smell troll on this.....


I have suspicions, but if someone else can learn by us critiquing then all is not lost.


----------



## JAC526 (Nov 22, 2011)

Is English your first language?  I am asking because I have read a couple of your threads and have absolutely no idea what you are trying to say.


----------



## valvestem (Nov 23, 2011)

I like the modified Flemish Bond brick pattern in the cropped photo, the surveillance camera adds a bit of dimension, to the photo overall.


----------



## bobnr32 (Nov 23, 2011)

This guy is a wind-up merchant. I cannot believe so many of you are taking him seriously.


----------



## mishele (Nov 23, 2011)

At least he was more creative than others!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 23, 2011)

A modern day Picasso, I get it!  Talk and act so nobody can understand you so that when you die your crap photos sell for millions.  An idiot and a genius all in one.


----------



## mishele (Nov 23, 2011)

See maybe Cloud was on to something....lol


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 23, 2011)

bobnr32 said:


> This guy is a wind-up merchant. I cannot believe so many of you are taking him seriously.


I did the edit as many other people will read the page and it might help others....
ETA PLu sI beleive that any subject no matter how mundane can be made interesting by how you interpret it and portray it


----------



## jake337 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think the OP is just looking for critique, not for anyone to tell them what they should have done.......


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 23, 2011)

The OP is/was Banned. The writings in this thread by the OP are utterly senseless...


----------

